# Filamentous algae starting to set in



## Joshuabbott (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey guys,

I've probably had this planted tank set up for about a month now and I'm starting to see some nuisance algaes creep its way into the tank. I first noticed it on my driftwood right underneath the lights, it was short filaments and I figured its just some growing pains of the new tank. Well a few weeks later and its seemed to have gotten a little out of control and is attaching to some of my plants, particularly my vals and Ludwigia arcuata. 

About the tank:

The tank is a 15G tall soil substrate tank with 30w of LED. I do a 25% water change each week and inject CO2 at around 2BPS, drop checker is a strong yellow. I dose 2ml of Profito Professional each day and 10ml after every water change. My Nitrate are 20ppm and my Phosphates are at 2ppm. pH is at 6.6 and TDS is at 380ppm. I get aggressive pearling all day long and good growth, although my reds aren't very good. 





I was wondering if anybody has any input for me to reduce this algae growth before it gets out of hand?

Thanks


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi matey. 
I think you have too much co2 if the drop checker is yellow, ease it off until its green. That could be why your ph is a bit low too. Normally 7 or 7.2 is a safe level. 

Regards to your algae, from what i have learnt on here and trying it myself is 3% hydrogen peroxide. Spay it on the infected area when you drop your water down. 15/30 mins then refil the tank. 
Also try and find out what type of algae it is too. There are algae ID charts online that help. 
Do you have fish in there and how are they doing, any sudden deaths?
If its green hair algae SAE's are good or black mollys love to graze on it.
Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Sorry funken yes thats what i meant about the ph with the fish. Been a long day lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshuabbott (Mar 19, 2017)

I think I'll raise the lights alittle then. Fish are all healthy and active. As far as deficiency all I can see is maybe Iron since my reds aren't that great.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

Joshuabbott said:


> I think I'll raise the lights alittle then. Fish are all healthy and active. As far as deficiency all I can see is maybe Iron since my reds aren't that great.


If you had an iron deficiency, you would have pale almost white new growth.


----------



## Joshuabbott (Mar 19, 2017)

Ahh, well in the first week or so before I liquid dosed ferts my new growth was very pale, almost white on my ludwigia. Perhaps my plants are still catching up to the available nutrients


----------

